# "Shipped " eggs



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am having a relative bring me some eggs from out of state and 16 hours away. So the eggs are not being shipped through the postal service and should not be subject to harsh handling. They will only be in the car for approximately 24 hours. What should I do or have her do to ensure my chances of a successful hatch?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Carrying them with some padding would assure that they don't bounce against each other and crack. Other than that, I can't think of better way to get new hatching eggs than having them hand delivered.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> I am having a relative bring me some eggs from out of state and 16 hours away. So the eggs are not being shipped through the postal service and should not be subject to harsh handling. They will only be in the car for approximately 24 hours. What should I do or have her do to ensure my chances of a successful hatch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


don't allow them to get too hot or cold

i think i would put them in a little cooler (no ice)

the cooler will keep the eggs from seeing any temp. spikes

good luck
piglett


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Make sure once you get them home though to let them rest for 24 hours on the counter. This should help a bit. But yeah placing them in a cooler is always best if you are bringing them home with you. Seat belt is always a must to.  I always put a seat belt around mine, I never want them to go flying just in case if I have to slam on the brakes.


----------

